
Why is Backblaze tracking me? - gingerlime
https://blog.gingerlime.com/2020/why-is-backblaze-tracking-me/
======
ffpip
Firstly, not violating GDPR. Because, it is exactly the same as you visiting a
website that has no tracking.

If browser info and IP are personally identifiable, then every website should
throw up a GDPR pop-up.

If you use Sendgrid, the do this automatically I think. Every image embed,
every link you click on an email is redirected through a sendgrid domain
first.

